# U.S. used bows



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Don't think there is any duty on used items. There will be a customs fee of $5 from the post office though (assuming you're going to use USPS/Canada Post).


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*Gst*

you pay a 5$ fee and GST on the insured amount.. if you can avoid insuring the thing you might save both the GST and the 5$ fee..

this is assuming you use US postal service..

if you're using UPS there is a brokerage fees on top.. if you do use UPS it will be the last time you use them I guarrenty as you'll be buying the unit in canada brand new as it's cheaper!

Gilles


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

*duty*

you normally pay duty on the declared value on the outside of the package.
thats what happened to me


Shawn


----------



## renslip (Jan 14, 2006)

No duty on used stuff. But make sure you don't send it UPS, they will hose you on duty or should I say Brokerage fee as they like to call it!! Get it shipped US Postal, may take longer but way cheaper in the long run.


----------



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

Ditto what renslip said. I have bought a few from the US, and the only way to go is USPS regular mail. I have never had a problem with them, as long as the shipper uses a lower value on the declaration slip, and marks it as used, I have never paid anything in that situation. UPS on the other hand, I was hosed for $90 Brokerage fees and duty on a set of arrows that were sent to me by my old arrow sponsor that I could have bought here at the time for about $80. Stay away from UPS!!!!!1

Rob


----------



## 6cuda6 (Nov 10, 2008)

You will have to pay the tax on the insured value, so if your willing to risk it.....do not insure....and customs are checking everything at the moment, i suspect do to the high volume at X-Mas so expect a little delay

As the others have said....USPS ONLY!!!! you have been warned!!! besides it's not anymore expensive and the service is just as fast.


----------



## Twisted Canuck (Feb 13, 2006)

Glad to see that we all get treated the same by UPS....All their deliveries should be accompanied by a tube of KY Jelly, to make it less painful....:mg:


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Has anyone mentioned not to use UPS for cross-the-border shipping? :wink:


I got screwed by them for $50 for shipping a dozen arrows last spring.


----------



## BCBILL (Jul 23, 2007)

*thanks*

Thanks for the really good feedback on UPS. Thats why I like this site. Wish there was a Canadian for sale site so a I could avoid the GST.Its hard to sort out the Canadian stuff in the main forsale site.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

just post on here what you are looking for, maybe we can help


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

Cranbrook's pretty close to the border. Is there a UPS Store somewhere close to you on the other side of the border? You can have it shipped there and then drive it back across yourself. Here in eastern Ontario, the UPS store across the bridge is a very popular place.


----------



## crk (Jul 12, 2005)

Private sale used is best.
Dealer used may not be.


----------



## terrym (Feb 25, 2005)

If what you're looking for is a Crackerized 60 lb 2007 Guardian, I can ship you mine from Ontario with no taxes and custom's fees. $600.00 TYD including the matching camo MeanV CSS.


----------



## rossi9s (Sep 25, 2005)

*ups and shipping*

Typically if the items is of high value..bow etc etc..
I'll make a weekend or an overnite stay and have it shipped to my hotel room.
Most hotels will recieve packages at no surcharge.
And indeed-stay away from ups..I ordered a release for my son last fall.
The brokerage fees were 80 bucks ...plus an admin fee.
This was for an order worth about 250.00.
Good luck


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

DON'T USE UPS!!!!!!!!!!!!
I've got a couple got hosed stories of my own.


----------



## TOOL (Apr 11, 2006)

I used UPS once a couple of years back. I didn't enjoy the experience. They didn't even buy me dinner afterwards.:mg:

Mark "used" with USPS. It goes well and you can still walk with dignity the next day.


----------



## Mr. Black Magic (Sep 13, 2007)

Stash said:


> Has anyone mentioned not to use UPS for cross-the-border shipping? :wink:
> 
> 
> I got screwed by them for $50 for shipping a dozen arrows last spring.


Ditto, they're rapists and FedEX is running a close second right now.

USE THE MAIL, if they don't inspect it it comes through no charge and that happens a fair amount.

UPS and FEDEX are using fictitious "brokerage fees" to increase revenue at the expense of the receiver.


----------



## c'dn-eh? (Feb 23, 2005)

ontario moose said:


> you pay a 5$ fee and GST on the insured amount.. if you can avoid insuring the thing you might save both the GST and the 5$ fee..
> 
> this is assuming you use US postal service..
> 
> ...


2nd that.


----------



## GaryM12 (Aug 18, 2004)

I just had a 2008 Ultraelite shipped to me via USPS that cost me $65Cdn duty......It was classed as a used bow..


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Most of that would have been GST. I'm pretty sure the handling charge is a flat $5.00


----------



## Livetohunt (Jan 1, 2005)

Gotta say the basic advice here is spot on!! Don`t use any carrier outside the postal system but In my thoughts it is way nore important to get a number or any personnal information!!! So far I have lost two bows and all the contact info was right on.Seriously though if you are oing to be ripped offit is very easy to be so.....find where they live !!! Word of advice....some mods can help but they are the overworked ones!!! IF you want to be safe it can happen.........but with out your own deligence,, nothing will happen!!! In all credit deserved...mods are not miracle workers but some are angels!!!!! Sure wish I would finally get one payback and actually give credit where credit is obviously duo!!!!!!!!


----------



## chrismtl (Oct 5, 2008)

I got my bow from UPSP, and was still charged a customs fee. Anyone know why?


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Anything that is mailed or shipped out of the US to Canada has to be cleared by custom and depending on it's value,charges can be applied.


----------



## mrolex77 (Nov 1, 2008)

*shipping &receiving items!*

The fees vary depending on declared value and who you use for shipping!!

Ups and Fedex normally charged $15-$25 for brokerage fee and then you pay the PST on total value after it gets converted from US to cdn dollars!!

it's hit and miss with USPS as well sometimes you pay nothing and other times you can get charged upwards of $100 depending on declared value.

*Note:: Customs does not care if the item is new or used!! They go by declared value not new or used condition!*

The last bow i purchased was value at $500us and it was used and was charged $33.00 total for brokerage and taxes!

And another one i did a deal on recently was a total rip off by customs.
I had traded with another AT member bow for bow,the paperwork on the shipping papers clearly stated that this is not a sale and no monies changed hands! The bow came to my door and the fees i was charged were $25 for brokerage and $55 for taxes,it was the first time i was ever charged both taxes and it was shipped via USPS!!!The guy i traded with was also dinged $50us on his end as well!!

I believe that in my mind customs is totally random on which they decide to charge fees on,cause i have bought other stuff which was valued at $1000.00 and was not charged a single fee??? But i have bought stuff for $40us and been charged almost $20 in fees???Hmmmm seems a little odd to me?


Anyways just some of the experiences i have had with shipping and customs.

Expect to pay a brokerage fee and tax if you have it shipped via Fedex or UPS
USPS is gonna be hit and miss,just don't be suprised when the mail man asked you for $80!!

Cheers...Mike


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

When ordering a bow from the USA try this:

1) Have the person you are buying the bow from totally disassemble it and box it up.

2) On the Customs declaration sheet have them declare it as being sent for repair.

3) Have them ship it via USPS not UPS, FedEx, etc.

This has worked for me on the last two bows I bought this past year. They came through with no charges but I'm not guarenteeing anything for you.

When it arrives all you have to do is assemble it or have it assembled for you.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

*here's my latest story,*



BCBILL said:


> Was wondering if anyone could tell me how much the Duty is on used bows from the U.S.


funny or not funny
I’ve got and sent several bows atb, first (and last) time UPS rip-off, USPS since thru many years.
Last week in Dec.08. bought one 82nd from one of the fellaws here in AT, order it for my cousin. That shall be he’s first bow,
The bow got to the address little bit South of Detroit, so we went down there for pickup Sunday 28th, BTW we stepped in to Cabellas, lot of ppl but no discounted prices, again unbelievable, but full house!!
So, at the end of the day, getting back to the border, me driving my TDi, first time on that spot, 
-	missed the DutyFreeShop (yes we got a BS not bringing wife’s favorite cologne), 
-	for some stupid reason I declared the bow as a gift at the first place (as me worked in 08 for months in US) ,
-	The passport handling girl (blonde, very good looking)sent us to the “right in front of those doors”
-	I’ve got my car swiped truly, they’ve even found our sandwiches travelling with us there and back.. got my lighter digged out what I've lost months back...my Buck knife still smell from shark fishing...and definitelly they didn't like that I'm taking my fully loaded Canon 40D with me (got it from B&H during my last visit in NY)
-	Than a clever question “how much the bow worth, how much did you pay for it?)
-	Finally I sad 350, “AHA, so you guys didn’t declare it on the first place?” 
-	I’ve got in to the system on priority list, they would like to check my car in next 3 years
-	And I had to pay some duty with taxes about $56CAD for $350US declared value, ( no good exchange rate that day..)
-	Luckily because we would buy some smoke and booze what we missed the shop, but that would be 70% duty+tax per piece in that moment!! WOW, somebody is really hungry these days…
-	But again worth to spend a day for this learning curve, it was fun, and that blonde had a beautiful green eyes to!


----------

